
28-Key Mechanical Keyboard - ecliptik
https://github.com/PyrooL/Alpha
======
ardy42
I don't get the obsession with custom keyboard with ever fewer keys. If I
designed one, if anything it would have at least a few _more_ modifier keys
that a standard keyboard.

~~~
amelius
I don't get why most keyboards available in stores have a numpad. I never use
it, and it takes up valuable space on my desk. I wonder how many people
actually use the numpad section of a keyboard on a daily basis.

~~~
beatgammit
I use it all the time for entering IP addresses, numbers in a spreadsheet, and
doing quick math in a calculator.

My current keyboard doesn't have one (it shipped faster and that was more
important to me at the time), and I really miss it, and I'm thinking of
getting a separate 10-key. I thought it wouldn't miss it that much, but I use
numbers frequently enough that it's noticeable.

I wish keyboards had removable 10-keys so I could save space on my desk until
I need it. Likewise for page-up (etc) and arrow keys.

~~~
majewsky
> I wish keyboards had removable 10-keys so I could save space on my desk
> until I need it.

There are separate numpads, i.e. USB keyboards that are only the numpad. My
brothers are civil engineers, and they use these when working with AutoCAD on
a notebook since AutoCAD apparently puts a lot of stuff on numpad keys.

~~~
jjeaff
I have only tried a few of those so far, but I have had a hard time finding
one that is heavy enough to not slide around. I also like it to be a similar
key press feel to my regular keyboard. So I do wish they would sell them to
match keyboards.

------
1MachineElf
The layout and default keymap[0] show this is really a very QWERTY-specific
design.

I love small keyboards and am a Dvorak[1] fan, so tolerating such a layout
will require some creative thinking.

I've purchased a PCB from SpaceCat Designs[2] and am keen on creating a
Dvorak-centric keymap that chords the top two rows like the gBoards[3]
Georgi[4], with the bottom rows dedicated as modifiers. Probably will give it
a shot using the new F10 flat key profile from SP[5].

[0]
[https://github.com/PyrooL/qmk_firmware/blob/master/keyboards...](https://github.com/PyrooL/qmk_firmware/blob/master/keyboards/alpha/keymaps/default/keymap.c)

[1]
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dvorak_keyboard_layout](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dvorak_keyboard_layout)

[2]
[https://spacecat.design/products/alpha28-pcbs](https://spacecat.design/products/alpha28-pcbs)

[3] [https://www.gboards.ca/](https://www.gboards.ca/)

[4]
[https://github.com/qmk/qmk_firmware/blob/master/keyboards/ge...](https://github.com/qmk/qmk_firmware/blob/master/keyboards/georgi/readme.md)

[5] [https://pimpmykeyboard.com/flat-keys/](https://pimpmykeyboard.com/flat-
keys/)

~~~
artsyca
Dvorak in da house! Been down since 2003 after stumbling onto this article
[https://ma.tt/2003/08/on-the-dvorak-keyboard-
layout/](https://ma.tt/2003/08/on-the-dvorak-keyboard-layout/)

Discovered WordPress that day too and the rest is aoeuidhistory

~~~
1MachineElf
Wow! That is much longer than me - only since 2016.

I had no idea the creator of Wordpress used Dvorak too.

For me the gateway was the Dymaxion map in this XKCD comic:
[https://xkcd.com/977/](https://xkcd.com/977/)

~~~
artsyca
Bro! Shoes with toes I'm dying -- he's got me nailed

------
Areading314
Why stop there? Do you really need K, Q, Z, or X? H's are mostly silent and
E/I are basically the same letter!

~~~
cristoperb
22 keys:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stenotype](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stenotype)

------
PyroL
Hi all! I'm the one who designed Alpha. Not sure if I need to do anything to
verify my identity, but in the meanwhile feel free to ask me anything about
this project! :)

~~~
molteanu
I'm not sure if you contribute directly to the development of qmk firmware
also, but I must say it has been a tremendous pleasure to use. I do assume
though that your project contributes to the increased visibility of the
firmware and of these types of keyboards in general.

I have an Ergodox. I literally dropped a tear when I've received it and
realized what a piece of junk[1] this classic keyboard that I've used over the
years actually is.

So thank you and all you guys who make these things possible and put all your
love into making typing fun again!

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nruu84U0lF0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nruu84U0lF0)

~~~
PyroL
I don't contribute directly to QMK development, although firmware I've written
for my boards obviously gets merged into the codebase. It is indeed a gift to
the community, and it makes me happy to think that my project brought someone
new to the light! And believe me when I say that I had so much fun making it
and bringing it to the community (despite what my memes making fun of Alpha
might say)

------
dangus
Tsk! PC users keep trying to reduce key counts while Apple is decades ahead
with the MacBook Wheel.

~~~
Stratoscope
For anyone who missed the announcement, here is the MacBook Wheel:

[https://www.theonion.com/apple-introduces-revolutionary-
new-...](https://www.theonion.com/apple-introduces-revolutionary-new-laptop-
with-no-keybo-1819594761)

I wouldn't say it is "decades" ahead, though. Lenovo just announced the
competing ThinkPad X1 Fold:

[https://news.lenovo.com/pressroom/press-releases/worlds-
firs...](https://news.lenovo.com/pressroom/press-releases/worlds-first-
foldable-pc-thinkpad-x1-fold-ushers-in-a-new-era-of-mobile-computing/)

------
exikyut
iwouldneverbeabletopracticallyusethiskeyboard

ithasnospacebarorpunctuationcharacters

notevenashiftkey

itonlyhasanenterkey

Edit: the button with the red dot on it (which I thought was Enter) is a Fn
key that you use to access different "layers" \-
[https://github.com/PyrooL/Alpha/tree/master/keymap](https://github.com/PyrooL/Alpha/tree/master/keymap)

Nope. I prefer CISC keyboards over RISC keyboards: they require fewer discrete
mnemonics to accomplish real-world goals (in this case typing a single
character).

~~~
falcolas
It's not quite a function key, it (appears) to be more of a mode switch, with
3-4 possible modes. And there's another "home mode" button to go back to the
text lines. So, as I understand it, red->space->home

------
archarios
Pffff. What is this, amateur hour? 20 keys or bust!
[https://www.gboards.ca/product/butter-stick-limited-
edition](https://www.gboards.ca/product/butter-stick-limited-edition) :P

~~~
m000
20 keys? Is this some kind of joke? Here's the real deal:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15375892](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15375892)

~~~
cmroanirgo
Wow... and I thought 8 keys would be cool!

That's plenty for anyone who knows their ASCII chart. Ergonomics should be
through the roof as all 4 fingers on both hands would get a relatively equal
workout. (With perhaps the left pinky finger representing the top bit as an
exception... but that could be the 'fn' key)

[https://www.sciencebuddies.org/science-fair-
projects/referen...](https://www.sciencebuddies.org/science-fair-
projects/references/ascii-table)

------
azhenley
I switched to a Drop ALT keyboard about 6 months ago which has 67 keys and I
love it. Sometimes I forget how to do things like tilde which is annoying but
I figure it out.

I've been looking at some tiny orthlinear (like the Drop Planck) but I am too
put off by having to relearn so much. Maybe in the summer when I have more
time! Very interesting though.

------
GordonS
> With 10mm standoffs this is a snug fit, and it is impossible with the
> standoffs at full length. Reflow your solder if it climbed up the wire

I've never soldered anything before, and I have _no idea_ what this means -
does anyone know of a good beginners guide to this kind of soldering?

~~~
CarVac
If you add a lot of solder to a joint, it will wick and the excess will climb
along metal using surface tension.

You can cut through the solder when cutting the tops of the header pins off,
but it's bad to stress the solder itself like this so you need to reheat it
with the soldering iron so it relaxes from the physical stress of cutting.

------
archarios
On the general subject, I highly recommend the Dactyl Manuform

~~~
archarios
[https://github.com/abstracthat/dactyl-
manuform](https://github.com/abstracthat/dactyl-manuform)
[https://www.diykeyboards.com/products/cases/product/76-dacty...](https://www.diykeyboards.com/products/cases/product/76-dactyl-
manuform)

------
clarry
If anyone's using modifiers on alpha keys with QMK, let me know what sort of
setup works for you. Right now I have ctrls under both pinky fingers (A and S
since I'm using dvorac), and it kinda works but but I'm not 100% happy with
it. Either I get unintended ctrl-modified presses while typing normal text, or
a crtl-modified combo does not register because I do it too quick.

~~~
dsissitka
Have you tried IGNORE_MOD_TAP_INTERRUPT?

[https://beta.docs.qmk.fm/features/feature_advanced_keycodes#...](https://beta.docs.qmk.fm/features/feature_advanced_keycodes#ignore-
mod-tap-interrupt)

Basically, it makes it so that if you want to use A + L for Ctl + L you have
to:

Press A

Press L

Release L

Release A

Anything else will send As and Ls.

I ran Alt under my pinkies, Ctl under my ring fingers, Shift under my middle
fingers, and Win under my index fingers for a long time. It worked well most
of the time.

~~~
clarry
Yep, I've played with these options. MOD_TAP_INTERRUPT is enabled (and
arguably should be the default, because the defaults don't make sense). It
helps but doesn't fix my issue.

------
baylessj
I like smaller profile keyboards (I use a 60% and an ergodox clone), but I
don't think I could ever use this few keys comfortably. Maybe with some
creative QMK layers and triggers on the alphas, but anything less than a 40%
and it's got to be more of a pain than it's worth IMO

------
amelius
How expensive is it to manufacture the PCB in 1x quantity? It's about
192x60mm, and it has 2 layers.

~~~
kasbah
[https://pcbshopper.com/?Width=192&Height=60&Units=mm&Layers=...](https://pcbshopper.com/?Width=192&Height=60&Units=mm&Layers=2&Quantity=1&GetPrices)

;)

~~~
amelius
That's pretty cool, thanks! :)

------
amelius
Not suitable for Vim users, because it lacks an Escape key.

~~~
clarry
jk stands for ESC

~~~
SuperPaintMan
JK for :, UI or WE for escape.

Escape never seemed so painful!

~~~
mkl
That would mean you can't type words like "quick" or "we", right? Or are you
somehow detecting the keys simultaneously down and typing in staccato?

~~~
clarry
You just need a short enough timeout. Short enough that it's requiring
essentially simultaneous keypress, and trying to type a word so fast would
result in ew instead of we half the time.

------
unixhero
Which full sized or battleship sized (even bigger) keyboard which is readily
available, do you recommend?

~~~
petepete
In my opinion, for full sized keyboards the RealForce 104UW is as good as it
gets. I use the 88 key variant and it's a joy to type on, is _extremely_ well
built and very heavy.

[https://www.keyboardco.com/keyboard/usa-topre-
realforce-104u...](https://www.keyboardco.com/keyboard/usa-topre-
realforce-104uw-variable-black-on-beige-keyboard.asp)

~~~
unixhero
For the record the best ones I could imagine are:

[https://youtu.be/N8FXw_QelQc](https://youtu.be/N8FXw_QelQc)

[https://youtu.be/e-5DDDd3Qzw](https://youtu.be/e-5DDDd3Qzw)

~~~
petepete
Haha I've never heard of a keyboard with user accounts before. Amazing but
terribly impractical.

------
tomc1985
I can't see how anyone who can touch type would want to use this

